# Gaming Laptop around 45k Urgently required; PPL plz help!!



## Anish9218 (Sep 11, 2010)

My friend here urgently wants to buy a laptop(more or less fr gaming n other usual stuff like surfing)
Budget 45k (add subtract 1-2k)
Companies sought after: HP or Lenovo (depending on wat u guys recommendation!)
Reason- HP cuz till date heard no problems with them from any of my other friends
Lenovo too heard is good n doesnt have many problems
Not gng after Sony E series cuz lil high fr budget n every sony lappy owner had some o the oder prob with them.....Acer (build aint that good)

Models -
HP-
dv6-3057TX (XB779PA) 
PRICE-Indicative Price
Rs. 44,900
Maximum Retail Price(in hps website)
Intel® Core™ i3-370M Processor 
• 2.4 GHz
RAM -3 GB DDR3 (1 x 1024 MB + 1 x 2048 MB)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics (switchable) with 1 GB dedicated

Lenovo- (All of them got 4 gb RAM DDR III)
Lenovo  Y460 59-040350
Rs.45825
Intel® Core™ Processor i3-350M
1GB Graphics ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Lenovo  Y560 59-031221
Rs.45825
Intel® Core™ i3 Processor i3-330M
ATI Madison XT?M2 DDR3 1G(SW)

Lenovo Y560 59-044203
Rs.46340
Intel® Core™ i3 Processor i3-350M
1GB Graphics ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730

So wat do u guys recommend??? Is Lenovo reliable like HP??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2010)

Anish9218 said:


> My friend here urgently wants to buy a laptop(more or less fr gaming n other usual stuff like surfing)
> Budget 45k (add subtract 1-2k)
> Companies sought after: HP or Lenovo (depending on wat u guys recommendation!)
> Reason- HP cuz till date heard no problems with them from any of my other friends
> ...



You forgot to mention the best one, Acer 5740 G. Do some research in google and find out why it is best as a sub 45k budget


----------



## tboss (Sep 13, 2010)

I think HP DV6 3057TX Laptop should be the best choice for your needs.
*Specification:*
    * Operating system installed:Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
    * Processor:2.4 GHz Intel Core i3-370M Processor
    * Chipset:Intel HM55
    * Memory:3 GB DDR3 (1 x 1024 MB + 1 x 2048 MB),Supports up to 8 GB DDR3 memory
    * Hard Disk : 500 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive 7200 rpm
    * Optical drives:SATA optical drive: LightScribe SuperMulti DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support
    * Display:15.6-inch High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display,1366 x 768 resolution
    * Graphics:ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 Graphics (switchable) with 1 GB dedicated
    * Ports
          o 1 VGA port
          o 1 HDMI port
          o 1 stereo headphone-out
          o 1 microphone-in
          o 4 USB 2.0 ports (4th shared with eSATA port)
          o 1 eSATA + USB port
          o 1 RJ45 ethernet port
    * Slots:5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro or xD Picture cards
    * Webcam:HP TrueVision Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone (VGA low-light)
    * Audio:Altec Lansing speakers
    * Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
    * Wireless 802.11 b/g/n
    * Bluetooth
    * Product weight:2.45 kg
    * Product dimensions (W x D x H):37.8 cm (W) x 24.5 cm (D) x 3.08 cm (min H) / 3.6 cm (max H)
    * Power supply:90 W AC Power Adapter
    * Battery:6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery
    * Color:Champagne


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2010)

Listen, tboss, no offense buddy, but what you think cannot be the best solution untill you provide some valid reason. 
And you have thrown some specifications for justifying your statement, you should have checked the config for Acer 5740G. It is having a Core i5 450 processor. other configurations are almost identical.


----------



## Anish9218 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cilus dude me nt hurting u; but in many other reviews ppl say Acer's got a very weak build and made of very low quality hardware.....i dont kno abt it.....if u own one plz tell about it....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2010)

^^
My room mate owns a Acer lappy. He purchased it 2 years back and regarding build quality, its OK, but otherwise its fine and no issues we faced with it till now. Acer is for VFM. Just check out the lappy mentioned by Cilus.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

Anish9218 said:


> Cilus dude me nt hurting u; but in many other reviews ppl say Acer's got a very weak build and made of very low quality hardware.....i dont kno abt it.....if u own one plz tell about it....



Acer don't use low quality HW. yes if you compare Acer to Asus/HP/Lenovo, than you'll see Acer design plain. also battery last around 30min-1hr less, weight a bit more but considering that a Acer lappy with same config cost around 3/4 the price of the competitor (when you compare 50k lappy, that lot of money saved), i think Acer carries terrific value. Also 1 thing is Acer don't have heating issue (didn't heard yet) that plague HP & Sony laptops.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Acer don't use low quality HW. yes if you compare Acer to Asus/HP/Lenovo, than you'll see Acer design plain. also battery last around 30min-1hr less, weight a bit more but considering that a Acer lappy with same config cost around 3/4 the price of the competitor (when you compare 50k lappy, that lot of money saved), i think Acer carries terrific value. Also 1 thing is Acer don't have heating issue (didn't heard yet) that plague HP & Sony laptops.



you are absolutely right about the Heating Issue, Sam. for last 4 years, I personally owned several Laptops, one HP-Compaq, a Dell 17" Inspiron with 7900GT and a Toshiba one. All of them, mainly the Toshiba was having very bad heating issue. If you run extensive applications, most of them Heats up quite a lot, but Toshiba was the worst.
I've tested the Acer one (5740G) with Crisis, playing it for more than 1 Hrs and no heating issues. And in this model the battery life is excellent, in fact better than some of the so called famous brands.

In all the posts, I mentioned to do a little research about the lappy, and believe me, Acer 5740G is not a hard one to find for. but when I see comments like "I've heard Acer is Bad", "Acer has bad quality", I sometimes get irritated, frankly speaking.
Man you cannot generalized like that. As a Tech forum, we should check the performance of the specific models and rate it. Because of some personal experience, we can't simply blame the whole company.

Its like Intel Core i7 980 is better than all AMD processors, So AMD is the poor performer, buy only Intel processors whatever the cost is.


----------



## pentiumlover (Sep 16, 2010)

A little off topic but the general trend these days is that people only recommend Dell . I have not used acer , Hp or lenovo .
But Hp did had some weird heating issues in the past ,
 lenevo's thinkpad R seires was very reliable . 
Coming to dell i owned a one for 2 years and now its useless thanks to motherboard failure .

Laptops are a hit and miss .  There general lifespan is also less now these days .

so dude buy  one you like. These days at chroma and reliance you can check the lappies . Apart from heating issues you can figure out the build quality by looking at the laptop yourself  .
Do not go buy based on  others opinion , check it out yourself . 

And one piece of advise if you spend more than 40k on lappy , do get extended warranty .


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with pentium lover abt "Laptops are a hit and miss".But Acer 5740G does look good going by the specs.
Offtopic - r there any laptops available in Indian market with full HD display(1920x1080)?if it does plz state the price too..

Note to Moderators - I wanted to started a new thread abt the full HD display laptop but everytime I did I got an error msg stating tht no. of characters used were less than 10 thats y asked the question here..Plz look into it..Thanks


----------



## vulpine (Sep 16, 2010)

@ssb1551
Der r many lappy available with full HD screen
AFAIK Sony vaio, Dell XPS, hp DV?? not sure about model.....n der r many more...jus try browsing their websites... 
you need to have more than 10 characters in a post nly den it will be accepted.

Guys, this hp DV6 is interesting me too
But A shop keeper told me to avoid hp as dey have low battery life.....
Now I want to know from users, Is it true?

Also, Has any one heard about hp Envy 14?? Can I find any indian user reviews...??


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ maybe shopkeeper right. DV6 (i not sure. as my friend having a HP & i guess his is DV6) ships with 3 cell battery by default. and with 3 cell battery, you can expect battery to run out of juice as soon as you start paying some movie or music.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2010)

the acer one has no discreet graphics card whereas the HP one mentioned by tboss has HD5650. How can anyone say that the specs are identical?


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> the acer one has no discreet graphics card whereas the HP one mentioned by tboss has HD5650. How can anyone say that the specs are identical?


Acer 5740G has same graphic card.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need to buy a new laptop within the next 1 month. I need a 17" screen with Full HD (1080p) resolution. An i5/i7 processor, 4 GB RAM, and a good graphics card is also required. I'll be using it primarily for watching movies and gaming. My budget is 70-75,000 at max.

There is a model I saw on Dell which costs around 70k.

Processor - i7 -740QM
RAM - 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Display - 15.6" Edge to Edge Full HD
HDD - 500GB SATA 7200 RPM
GPU - 1 GB DDR3 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730

Adding a BD-ROM drive and a Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Card will round it off to 75k. The only problem is that it has a 15.6" screen. Oh, and also, my friends have suggesting me not to buy a Dell as most of their laptops develop serious problems within a short time.

Could you please suggest some alternatives and help me decide the best one?

Thanks.

I tried creating a new thread, but it says, "The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters." So I had to post it here.


----------

